
Fadnation: Why Steve Ballmer Could Be Right  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/02/fadnation-why-steve-ballmer-could-be-right/
======
aston
Is it really a revelation that Facebook's operating on a fad right now?

The bigger question is whether they can lateral this temporary success into
something that's sustainable long-term.

------
wensing
Facebook as a company isn't a fad--with the footing they have, they'll be
around as long as they adapt and make what people want.

I do see Facebook apps as a cancer on the design, though. If I were in charge
of the site, I would probably not have given people as much control over the
look and feel of their apps. Too MySpace-y, IMHO.

------
mattmccor
If you don't think Facebook is a fad, ask if you can really see Facebook being
around in 20 years. I certaintly can't. It is a fad, just one that may take
some time to run out.

~~~
rms
If facebook isn't around in 20 years, it will only be because something better
has replaced it. If I knew what that better thing was, I would make it now.

Parakey is facebook's trump card, I'm extremely curious to see how Parakey
ends up being integrated into facebook.

~~~
aston
>> I'm extremely curious to see how Parakey ends up being integrated into
facebook.

Five (hypothetical) bucks says it won't be. Just a hunch.

~~~
rms
I'm sure facebook is benefiting from the two great hackers, but it would be
kind of sad if they killed Parakey. Or maybe it hadn't come that far along in
the first place before facebook got them.

~~~
aston
It's the latter that I think happened.

~~~
rms
That's good... that means that my big idea (which was the same as parakey's
big idea only with no fancy architecture behind it) will still be around for a
while. I naively thought that it was going to be done immediately because it
had been possible and it looks like no one is doing it.

